# Siemens Starter und Drivemonitor



## wiede (1 März 2008)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand erklären, weshalb Siemens für den Micromaster 2 Inbetriebnahmesoftwares anbietet und worin der Hauptunterschied liegt?

Ich hatte anfangs nur das Siemens Starter, hatte dieses auch schon in ein S7-Projekt eingebunden und einige Parameter eingegeben, bis mir ein Kollege gesagt hat, dass er den Drivemonitor bevorzugt, da er dort die Parameter auflisten lassen kann.

Kann man denn die eingegebenen Parameter vom Starter irgendwie im Drivemonitor öffnen und weiterbearbeiten?

Wiede


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (1 März 2008)

wiede schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären, weshalb Siemens für den Micromaster 2 Inbetriebnahmesoftwares anbietet und worin der Hauptunterschied liegt?
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst auch im Starter die Expertenliste aufrufen , da hast du die selbe Ansicht , wie im Drivemonitor . Ich glaube mit dem Drivemonitor kann man auch die ganzen Masterdrives , Simoreg und das andere Gedoens parametrieren , was mit dem Starter nicht geht .
Warum Siemens das so macht kann dir vielleicht der Maxi beantworten , der hat ja so gute Kontakte zu Siemens *ROFL*


----------



## wiede (1 März 2008)

Hallo!

Das mit dem Expertenmodus ist genau das was ich gesucht hatte. Wir wollen einen Ausdruck der Parameter für die Doku!

Wiede


----------



## Admin35 (19 März 2008)

Hallo!

Starter ist eigentlich gedacht zum schnellen Inbetriebnehmen und Parametrieren.
Drive Monitor ist auch geeignet um Trends aufzuzeichnen und mitschreiben...

Grüsse 
Admin35


----------



## moeins (25 März 2008)

Admin35 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Starter ist eigentlich gedacht zum schnellen Inbetriebnehmen und Parametrieren.
> Drive Monitor ist auch geeignet um Trends aufzuzeichnen und mitschreiben...
> ...


Das geht mit Starter aber auch. Dafür gibts die TRACE-Funktion. Hat man einen Verlauf mit der Trace-Funktion einmal aufgezeichnet, kann man mit einem Klick den Antrieb automatisch optimieren lassen.
Starter ist ein recht mächtiges Tool, mit dem wir auch unsere Sinamics  parametrieren.

BTW, leider hat Siemens mit S7T-Konfig ein zum Starter nicht kompatibles Tool erschaffen, mit dem man die Technologie-CPUs parametrieren muß.


----------



## ChristophD (28 März 2008)

Hi,

ist im S7T-Konfig nicht der Starter integriert?
Vielleicht nicht immer in der aktuellen Version, aber vorhanden ist er.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## moeins (28 März 2008)

Ja, aber mit S7TKonfig kann man bei den Sinamics nur Firmwarestände bis 2.4  bearbeiten. Wir arbeiten mit 2.5  
Wahrscheinlich läufts auch nicht mit den neusten Micromaster-Firmwareständen 

Es ist ja die Firmenpolitik von Siemens, wenn man mit der Starter-Software nicht immer auf dem allerneusten Stand ist, kommt man überhaupt nicht mehr Online auf die Geräte. Zumindest sollte man ein paar Grundfunktionen ausführen/ansehen können...

Selbst die Siemens-Servicetechniker die ich kenne haben zwei Betriebsysteme auf dem Rechner, eines mit S7TKonfig und eines mit Starter


----------

